# Playing with photoshop C&C if possible.



## acparsons (May 30, 2014)

Basically, this is my first time trying art. I've put together some pieces from some photos to make what I visualize.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 30, 2014)

I really like the second one. With the first one, it feels kind of uneven to me because the tentacle on the right covers more of the head than the one on the left, and the piece over the chin turning to the right is already tending to pull my eye to the right side, so it sort of makes it feel heavy to the right side.


----------



## chanda95 (May 30, 2014)

For a first time that looks like a great start. With the first one I actually think its a little rigid. I would like to see the tentacles in different positions giving it more of a feeling of movement. Also..the tentacles nearest the face need to be worked on to give it a feeling of depth. As it is your lower half is in the foreground and the head is the background. The tips of those tentacles either need to be brought behind the ears or moved down or around the body..To make it cohesive you would ideally want the tentacles wrapping around the head, not all of them in front of it.. Does that make sense?


----------



## chanda95 (May 30, 2014)

I like the second one but think there might be a bit much going on in the background. It's a very busy piece. Maybe eliminating the busy background and just leaving the man and the tree would bring them forward as the centerpiece of the picture? Obviously though, it's art..and we all see something different.


----------



## acparsons (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the great feedback.


----------

